
Resigning from AWS on Ethical Grounds with Tim Bray - kiyanwang
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/podcast/screaming-in-the-cloud/resigning-from-aws-on-ethical-grounds-with-tim-bray/
======
QuinnyPig
“Huh, I thought he resigned via Chime.”

